# Fuente de 5v



## steven89 (Jun 8, 2006)

buenas, estoy interesado en la realizacion de una fuente de 5v para trabajar con mi protoboard. si fuese posible que tambien fuera de voltaje modulable seria genial. gracias[/b]


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 8, 2006)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> buenas, estoy interesado en la realizacion de una fuente de 5v para trabajar con mi protoboard. si fuese posible que tambien fuera de voltaje modulable seria genial. gracias[/b]



Hola, con un LM317, peude hacerse una fuente regulable desde1.5v hasta 24, el problema es qu ehay que tener um multíemtro para ver el voltaje de salida
..
Si quier más práctico, en vez de potenciómetro, ponga resistencias fijas con inetrruptores, aspi sabra que interruptor da cierto voltaje.

Bajese el datsheet del lm317 y ahi viene el diagrama de como hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 13, 2006)

Puedes tambien usar un regulador L7805 para 5Volts


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

ADANVVV dijo:
			
		

> Puedes tambien usar un regulador L7805 para 5Volts



Si así es, pero el compañero quiere poder variar ese voltaje .

Saludos


----------



## icarus (Jun 22, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Hola, con un LM317, peude hacerse una fuente regulable desde1.5v hasta 24, el problema es qu ehay que tener um multíemtro para ver el voltaje de salida



No regula a partir de los 1,25 Volt?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 22, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, algo así , no recordaba exacatamente cuanto, en el datasheet dice 1.2v pero en mi fuente empieza desde 1.3....

Saludos


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (Jun 22, 2006)

Hola Mi nombre es Willy. pc32mech@yahoo.com

Lo que puedes hacer es utilizar una fuente de alimentacion de computadora.
los cables rojos tienen 5 v.

Para variar ese voltaje podrias intentar alimentarla con un sencillo variador de tensión!

La verdad creo que por lo menos podrias variar sin pasarte de 5v.


----------



## VELA PALAYO JOSE MARIA (Jun 23, 2006)

Puedes utilizar el regulador 7805, con el regulas a 5V y si quieres poder variar el voltaje utiliza el LM317. Ya que si quieres también una salida de 12V utiliza el 7812. Ojala y si te sirvan. Yo los utilice y si me funcionaron.

Bueno luego nos vemos:


----------



## steven89 (Ago 5, 2006)

ya he leido todos los mensajes pero aun no me queda clara la idea, si fuera posible podria alguien mandar el diseño de esta fuente o alguna parecida, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 5, 2006)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> ya he leido todos los mensajes pero aun no me queda clara la idea, si fuera posible podria alguien mandar el diseño de esta fuente o alguna parecida, de antemano muchas gracias.



Hola, revise esta a ver si le gusta :9

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/fuente.html

Saludos


----------



## steven89 (Ago 6, 2006)

me preguntaba cual es la diferencia en el diseño de las fuentes de este tipo con las de voltaje variable, podria alguien explicarmelo. y tambien, en la pagina del anterior mensaje, los capacitores tienen q tener alguna capacitancia especifica?
alguien por favor contestar lo antes posible. gracias


----------



## steven89 (Ago 7, 2006)

una pregunta, si poseo un adaptador de corriente alterna (para celular u otro equipo) ¿ya no tendria que realizar el puente rectificador ni los filtros, solo la parte de la regulacion de la tension? no me queda claro. si alguien sabe por favor ayudeme.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2006)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> me preguntaba cual es la diferencia en el diseño de las fuentes de este tipo con las de voltaje variable, podria alguien explicarmelo. y tambien, en la pagina del anterior mensaje, los capacitores tienen q tener alguna capacitancia especifica?
> alguien por favor contestar lo antes posible. gracias



Hola, las variables, se le s puede variar el voltaje que dan a la salida, y la del link, ese tipo de regulador es fijo siempre da 5v, en otros como el lm317 o 337, con un potenciómetro se puede hacer que entregen otros voltajes, creo que van de lso 1.25v hasta no se cuantos creo que 25 o 35 .

En cuanto a lo de su cargador, esos cargadores ya vienen rectificados y filtrados, pero el diseño es medio malo, en algunos que he visto, rectifican con un solo diodo y el filtro es pequeñísimo, entonces la salida es inestable, arriba de la tensión que se supone dberían entregar...

Si piensa ocupar uno de esos, yo lo destaparía y utilizaría solo en transformador y haría todo lo demás.

Por cierto, trate de no doblepostear, mejor use el Boton de EDIT.

Se me olvidaba los capacitores sugeridos son 2200uF 33uF y .1uF en ese orden.
Saludos


----------



## steven89 (Ago 7, 2006)

muchas gracias. una ultima pregunta, ¿el lm317 puede trabaja con que intervalo de voltaje de entrada?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2006)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias. una ultima pregunta, ¿el lm317 puede trabaja con que intervalo de voltaje de entrada?



De entrada, creo que el máximo es 40v, pero si por ejemplo solo le mete 24v, solo podrá regular de 1.2v hasta 21v.

Puede regular desde 1.2v hasta 37v.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/11662/ONSEMI/LM317.html
Saludos


----------



## steven89 (Ago 7, 2006)

lo siento, un ultimo favor, cada condensador respectivamente para cuanto voltaje debe ser?
o de que depende este?
ah tambien, los condensadores deben ser electroliticos o ceramicos?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2006)

steven89 dijo:
			
		

> lo siento, un ultimo favor, cada condensador respectivamente para cuanto voltaje debe ser?



Así como se los dije en ese orden
c1=220uF c2=33uF c3=.1uF  

Saludos


----------

